# amazon stock



## kdsand (Mar 16, 2012)

Is something going on with amazon? Seems as if all the lenses are third party now or sold through vendor. 



> Explore Additional Canon Mount Lenses Sold by Amazon.com We’re currently unable to offer the full selection of Canon lenses for purchase directly from Amazon.com, although they may be available from other sellers on the website. However, be sure to check out these Canon-compatible lenses from other brands such as Tamron, Sigma, and Rokinon that are sold by Amazon and qualify for our FREE Super Saver Shipping. Shop now.



I was thinking perhaps Canon's possible upcoming price fixing in regards to the sale of camera bodies is affecting amazon somehow.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 16, 2012)

or maybe they're just selling really well 8)


----------



## kdsand (Mar 16, 2012)

iso79 said:


> or maybe they're just selling really well 8)


 well I didn't look up every canon lens but so far nada - which seems a bit odd. Though strange stuff does happen at times at amazon.


----------

